# Ecosmart at HD....and their gone.



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

farlsincharge said:


> Stopped at HD Canada today to load up on led downlights, and they are discontinued.
> Replaced by a new CREE offering that is less efficient, but $7 cheaper. The troubling thing is that they look different
> 
> This switch happened last night and is not reflected on the website, nor are the new style listed there either.
> ...


All of their stuff is gone here too, funny how that happened


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Shouldn't need "replacements" for 15 years...right?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

All of this and more, will be found in Hilary's secret email server.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

See, and this is why I took a break from this site. Came back just to offer this information and hopefully find out the whole story.


----------



## fargowires (Aug 26, 2010)

Same here in NE Ohio. New Cree fixture looks almost the same, but it is different. Was told that Cree decided to cut ecosmart off. The new Cree works quite well with the same dimmers as the Ecosmart, and outperforms many other brands. But I am concerned, too.
They seem cheaper quality, overall. More plastic, less heft.
But I am giving them a whirl. I've installed over 1,000 of the Ecosmarts, with only one failure in the last 4 years. Hope the Cree can keep up.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

farlsincharge said:


> They will honor warranty with store credit, but a fat lot of good that does you when one light dies suddenly in a room full of potlights.


Now you're onto something. 
 :no: 
omg you got lollll LED :jester:

This is why bid specifications should have other items to establish obligations on LED sales dealer to architectural harmony arising from a premature failure. You bought DIY household lamps. These factors are not considered for them. 

:laughing: so you can say. . . "LED sale guy, some of decorative lights you installed some time ago failed. Get it fixed and make it match. Even if you have to replace a bunch to make them match, it's your responsibility". 

You're going to have to look around for someone who had the same thing happen who dumped the remaining non-failed ones on eBay.


----------

